# ¿Que altavoces son estos?



## Limbo (Ago 3, 2011)

Buenas,

Ultimamente estoy viendo por ahi por internet este tipo de altavoces: http://tec.nologia.com/2009/12/21/eggy-mini-altavoces-con-forma-de-huevo/

¿Que tipo son? Porque no tienen la forma tipica de middle que yo conozco..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 3, 2011)

Son altavoces para IPOD, MP3, MP4, celular, y demás, es como éste que te adjunto, con la diferencia que los que vos pusiste son en forma de huevo, en vez del clásico cuadrado, no tienen un sonido WAUU, pero para escuchar un poco más fuerte que el celu te sirve.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 4, 2011)

Altavoces para pascuas


----------



## Limbo (Ago 4, 2011)

Pero a ver, me refiero, si voy a la tienda ¿como le digo al tendero que los quiero? No quiero los altavoces completos, sino solo el parlante.. ¿se consiguen?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 4, 2011)

AAAhhh.. Vos querés el parlante solo, no todo...
Pero esos son parlantes comunes, sólo que mas chiquitos...
Se tendrían que conseguir.
No sé las pulgadas, creo que de 2'' o algo así. Llevales una foto y decile que te muestren algo parecido..

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ago 4, 2011)

> Pero esos son parlantes comunes, sólo que mas chiquitos...


Los altavoces que yo consigo asi de pequeños no tienen ese aspecto, por eso preguntaba....


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 4, 2011)

Son chinos, compratelos y desarmalos ya que son baratos.


----------



## Limbo (Ago 4, 2011)

Malditos chinos  Yas podrian estar mas cerca  bueno, gracias a todos.


----------

